# Bad Referral



## Electro (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I am an Electrician, and I referred a good customer of mine to an AC guy I know, and I think he may have botched the job ! :furious: It's making me look bad. 

Women says the compressor was running, but the blower on the furnace is not working. My AC guy says, it's the control board, and gets a universal. Comes back and installs it, and everything works for a couple hours, and it takes out the small fuse protecting the board ! Same thing that happened to the old board, according to the AC guy.
He comes back and installs a small solenoid at the compressor to test of the coil is bad at the relay. Every works the coil holds and no problem (according to him) buys a new contactor, installs and the same problem the fuse goes. Calls me, and tells me to run a new T stat low voltage wire to the compressor it's bad. In the meantime he collected $350. from my customer :furious: 

She wears the compressor fan was working, (being an electrician) that tells me the LV wire is good, and is not the problem taking out the fuses. The AC guy wants to run a new wire down to that compressor. What do you guys think ? I told her to put a stop payment on the check.


----------

